# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > كتب العلوم والرياضيات والجولوجيا والفلك >  يا طلاب الرياضيات ادخلوا هنا بالسر يلا .........

## dana al_ghraibeh

مرحبا 

كيفكم ؟؟

بدي اسالكم عن دكتور اسمه مراد المساعده 

لانه قرابتي منزله عنده ماده وهو حاكي لهم انه بدرس بالحصن كمان وهي بدها تعرف اذا صحيح او لا 

لانه اعطاهم سؤال وبدها تعرف حله 

ياريت تفيدونا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انا ما بعرفه. اصلا انا تخرجت ..
ان شاء الله الشباب والصبايا بفيدوكي ..

----------


## شذى الياسمين

علمي علمك انا اخذت رياضيات من زمان وخلصت منه ..
ما بعرف ..يمكن حد غيري بعرف ..
وبعدين ليش الواسطات ؟؟؟!!!! :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

مافيه شئ احلى من الواسطات 




هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ثائر جادالله

ما في دكتور عنا بهالإسم
يلا دوري على دكتور تاني بتعرفيه عشان تدبريلو واسطه
 :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:

----------


## سماا

ههههههههههههه لما بنعرفوا نبئى نخبرك هههههههه

----------


## Sc®ipt

هاد دكتور بجامعة اربد الأهلية و درس أخوي رياضيات 101
و أخوي بحكي عنه منيح

----------


## الهلع

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

